# Finally a spawn!!



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So I bought 3 males from a breeder and after days of trying and mix matching with females I finally got a compatible pair. My other two males refuse to blow nests  Luckily though my steel male is finnally blowing a nest and I am looking forward to the results. I spawned my steel HM male to my solid steel HM female.
Here is the male









Here is the half moon female. She has heavy double tail lines so she should pass on some extreme fins to the fry. She is a solid steel female with zero red wash. :-D



















I will post a link to the video when it is finished uploading.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay I am excited to see what becomes of them !


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a link to the video of them starting to show spawning activity's :-D I am soooo excited!! This is my first full HM spawning. All of my other spawns have had Veil Tail mothers and Half Moon fathers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNOzIkxW47Y


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks y'all I am super excited too!! I am even setting up a climate controlled fish room in my house. :-D I will have space heaters and heat lamps to allow my breeding program to go all year. :-D I will be posting pics of the progress of the fish room as well.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here we go!! I am sooo excited!! Finally after much trial and error I got my steel Half Moons to spawn! :-D This is gonna be a huge spawn. the female has just been dropping eggs like crazy. She looks like a different fish now! :lol:
Here is some video of what I am talking about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN_RS_qtYCY


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!! That looks like one heck of a spawn! Congratulations! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks so much! Daddy is taking very good care of the spawn. I tried to feed him today but he was not interested. He has really expanded the nest quite a lot and it's a very good thick nest. I am very proud of him :-D.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad everything is going well and that he's being a good daddy.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad everything is going well and that he's being a good daddy.


Me too! I found a bunch of dried oak leaves and put them into the tank as well as all of my other Betta's tanks and I also moved them into a climate controlled room with a plant grow light over head for good infusoria growth. I am really pulling out all the stops for this spawn


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New video of the spawn. The father is doing such a good job. I have put oak leaves in the water and the tannins and begun to leak out coloring the water. All of the spawn are staying in the nest tail down and doing a very good job at staying in the nest and not failing down. I believe this is a sign of a strong spawn as my last spawn was the opposite where most of them couldn't stay in the nest and had to be picked up by the father constantly. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdPKVEwRj9w


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

good looking pair you got there and nice female too... i like how she helps with the eggs, reminds me of my female


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> good looking pair you got there and nice female too... i like how she helps with the eggs, reminds me of my female


Thanks! She is a super sweet girl. It was her first spawn too. :-D 
The fry are still hanging in the nest and daddy just sits there directly underneath keeping a close watch on the nest. If even one fry begins to fall he rushes up to put him back up in the nest. I have never seen such a dedicated father.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So update on the spawn, I think I have 100 or more fry . Many of them are already eating BBS. They seem healthy and full of spunk . I have been doing partial water changes by siphoning out all of the debris at the bottom of the tank and then adding filtered aged water. I have a plant light hanging from above to promote the growth of inforusia for the fry. I have high hopes for this spawn as they really seam to be doing very well. 

Pictures 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So I bought a 10 gallon tank to move my spawn into. There are so many fry, and they are all eating BBS and doing very well.There may even be up to 200 fry :shock: 
I swear every time I feed them and I watch them all start to eat my heart just swells with pride at their progress. I really enjoy breeding Betta and I hope I have what it takes to breed show quality winners :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is some new video of the spawn after I moved them into the ten gallon. I have not added all the water yet because I don't want to mess with the balance of the water. What I have been doing is siphoning out the bottom in a 32 ounce glass. Then I replace the 32 ounces with clean water and then add an additional 32 ounces. I repeat this process everyday until I fill up the tank. Then I do %20 water changes everyday till I add a filter. The fry are doing excellent and almost all of them are eating BBS. I should get excellent photo's of this spawn due to the glass tank so keep watching for more updates ! :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V9JBiDas24


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice video.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome such tiny cuteness


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Very nice video.


Thanks! It's been harder with my camera throwing the tantrums it has lately.:lol:



teasell said:


> Awesome such tiny cuteness


I know right? I never get tired of watching them .:-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New video of the spawn! They are looking great! It's a huge spawn probably over 100. Not sure though in this heavily planted tank. They are still on BBS and have filtered water. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF76xZWHlFA


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG!!! they are SO cute!!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great looking spawn! I love looking at spawn logs.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> OMG!!! they are SO cute!!!!


Thanks!!



tpocicat said:


> Great looking spawn! I love looking at spawn logs.


I know me too! I loved punki's spawn log it's sooo much better than anything I could ever do.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOVE them!!!
It would be great if you would share and update on feeding/water chaging methods you use for those wanting to breed... seems you're doing it real well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute little fishies!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> LOVE them!!!
> It would be great if you would share and update on feeding/water chaging methods you use for those wanting to breed... seems you're doing it real well!


No problem! :-D

I tend to feed my fish sparingly since I only feed BBS. So once a day I put in a large amount of BBS for them to pick over during the day. My larger fry eat crushed up betta food and freeze dried brine shrimp. As for water changes, I have filtered water so I do about a 30% water change every 2 to 3 days as well as keeping a clean filter. All of my tanks have live plants and lots of light for optimum infusoria growth. When I know that I am doing a water change I take a 5 gallon bucket and fill it up with water, then I stick a couple oak leaves in for tannin's and let that sit over night. In the morning after I drop my daughter off at school I come home and use that water to do all of my water changes. Since the water was left in the fish room overnight the water is already the perfect temperature. If anyone has any questions I would be more than wiling to give advice about anything else :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Cute little fishies!!


Thanks!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

How old are your "babies" now?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

They are a month old and 3 days to be exact :-D


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Can we have some photos! I LOVE photos?!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> Can we have some photos! I LOVE photos?!!


I should have some tomorrow. I need to clean the glass for optimal viewing. It's time to clean them tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

YAY!!! Sounds goooood.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the new pictures. I had to combine two spawns because of the vast size differences. I took all of the larger fry and moved them into their own ten gallon filtered tank and took all of the small fry and put them into a 20+ gallon tub filtered with live plants. All of the fry from this spawn are steel I check before moving any of them.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW they are beautiful they have a very pretty blue glimmer to them that i love


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful babies. Since blue is my favorite color, I am especially attracted to the beautiful blue shimmer.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> WOW they are beautiful they have a very pretty blue glimmer to them that i love


Thanks!! 


tpocicat said:


> Beautiful babies. Since blue is my favorite color, I am especially attracted to the beautiful blue shimmer.


If you like blue you should see the other spawn I have. The fry are royal blue :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look sparkly. They're beautiful!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> They look sparkly. They're beautiful!


Thanks!! They are getting much bigger now that I upped the feedings and water changes. I am now doing a 40% water change everyday. The fry seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohh how sweet! Such cute babies!
I love how they glitter 
x


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very sparkly and nice shine to them. Your doing a great job!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

xbecky685x said:


> Ohh how sweet! Such cute babies!
> I love how they glitter
> x



Thanks!! They are getting so much bigger and so fast now that I upped the water changes.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Very sparkly and nice shine to them. Your doing a great job!!!


Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anytime! 

-BL2033


----------



## nadrek (Nov 20, 2011)

wow beautiful male. i am new here.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

nadrek said:


> wow beautiful male. i am new here.


Thanks! Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you have any more updates on the spawn?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very beautiful spawn! I just "rejoined" bettafish after a break, and I'm looking forward to following all of your future ventures! Our fry care methods are also very similar so it's fun to see...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So how old are they?

-BL2033


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

howmany do you have they look great


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> Very beautiful spawn! I just "rejoined" bettafish after a break, and I'm looking forward to following all of your future ventures! Our fry care methods are also very similar so it's fun to see...


Thanks! I appreciate that! 


bettalover2033 said:


> So how old are they?
> 
> -BL2033


They are 8 weeks old now. I don't power grow my fry so they are smaller than some breeders.



afishpond said:


> howmany do you have they look great


In this spawn I only had about 30 fry but I combined them with my other two spawns because of the variance in size. I only separated them based off size to prevent cannibalism .. I actually just too some video a min ago here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I7TPSUt0vA

And here are the pictures.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

what are your feeding them i don't like power i use decap shrimp eggs kens fry food and somethig new freeeze dried cyclops take the 3 and make a mix also feed daphia great for fry's .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very pretty colors that are showing on them! I love their eyes! And what is power grow? I've heard of it, but have never really understood the concept of it.

-BL2033


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> Great pictures!


Thanks!!



afishpond said:


> what are your feeding them i don't like power i use decap shrimp eggs kens fry food and somethig new freeeze dried cyclops take the 3 and make a mix also feed daphia great for fry's .


I just use BBS and crushed betta pellets. 



bettalover2033 said:


> Very pretty colors that are showing on them! I love their eyes! And what is power grow? I've heard of it, but have never really understood the concept of it.
> 
> -BL2033


Thats where you feed them as much as you can to get them to grow as fast as you can. While it's great for getting fry up to selling age, it costs the life of many of the fry due to SBD. I don't like hurting my fry so I don't power grow them. 
** some people may power grow their fry in a way that doesn't cause SBD but I have never heard of it**


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@BettasRule: I don't think its right to power grow them as it is a result in a small number of fry and it is horrible to create life to sacrifice many of them over profit! If you have no interest in it, I suggest not breeding! It's just one of those things that we can't fix and sadly it happens all the time.

-BL2033


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

the fast they grow the things can go wrong down the road to in livebreeder's you can up the temp. feed hard and the fry's will grow fast but life time of them is cut down .


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> @BettasRule: I don't think its right to power grow them as it is a result in a small number of fry and it is horrible to create life to sacrifice many of them over profit! If you have no interest in it, I suggest not breeding! It's just one of those things that we can't fix and sadly it happens all the time.
> 
> -BL2033


I agree with you completely, I am not overly sensitive or anything but the pain and harm I cause others stays with me through my life. I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I knowingly did something that cost the life of something else. I only believe in killing to stop suffering and killing to eat. Other than that ALL things with life I respect and value as much as the next animal. I hold no belief that humans are better than any other animal on this planet.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

afishpond said:


> the fast they grow the things can go wrong down the road to in livebreeder's you can up the temp. feed hard and the fry's will grow fast but life time of them is cut down .


Seriously? That's crazy!! So in truth people should avoid breeders who power feed their fish? Is their any studies on this or anything? I would love to read about the topic.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful fry. 

I don't believe in power growing my fry. It takes longer, but I feel they are healthier that way.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

This is the first I've read about _actual_ power growing, I've only ever joked about it. I don't think I'd ever be able to manage something like that. I'd like to hear from someone that has tried it though, I think it would be interesting. It doesn't sound to safe but maybe there are some misconceptions?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> This is the first I've read about _actual_ power growing, I've only ever joked about it. I don't think I'd ever be able to manage something like that. I'd like to hear from someone that has tried it though, I think it would be interesting. It doesn't sound to safe but maybe there are some misconceptions?



This is what I read about it.
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1769


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I don't like the idea of gut loading, it's like what you do to crickets so they are nutritious for reptiles... not something that seems too good for pets/show fish. But the massive water changes don't seem like a bad idea, sounds like a bit too much for me though, haha. I'll stick to me 25% a day method, haha.

BTW, the filter in the video, what kind is it? I'm assuming a sponge filter, but did you make it?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I don't like the idea of gut loading, it's like what you do to crickets so they are nutritious for reptiles... not something that seems too good for pets/show fish. But the massive water changes don't seem like a bad idea, sounds like a bit too much for me though, haha. I'll stick to me 25% a day method, haha.
> 
> BTW, the filter in the video, what kind is it? I'm assuming a sponge filter, but did you make it?


I just use a normal filter, I put a large sponge on the outside of the filter to prevent fry from being sucked in and it slows the flow. Plus I use a filter for a smaller tank and then I put a bunch of plants in. With %40 water changes daily it's a great system.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just whatever you do, dont power grow your fry...:/

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

We are power growing humans.....its called the epidemic of obesity! Hmmmmm any relation to health and life expectancy ?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I think the best to answer that question is more off topic than we think because that topic is WAY too general for this thread, let alone the site. That is one topic that i'm a bit afraid to admit is probably the biggest in US society than any other country out there. It was the US that caused americans and other nations because it's the US companies like McDonalds, BurgerKing, TacoBell, ect that are scattered all over the world, which is no better there than it is here. We are causing our US citizens to be obese and other nationalities as well. Though there are many veiw points to that statement and opposing sides which will modify this to be "Okay" as well. I'm not going to say that I don't eat at any of these places, but the fact is that it is our doing that is destoying us and messing with our "stable" balance.

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You see, I try not to ramble on, but it never works to leave a question (that I know) alone and unanswered. My apoligies to the OP for this!
It's a very controversial subject.

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Soooo, how are the fry doing?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Soooo, how are the fry doing?


Great! I will post video and pictures soon :-D I got a new job and so I work 8-5 doesn't leave much time for anything other than taking care of the fish lol. But the weekends are BETTA TIME :lol:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. Betta Time.. How cute... Congrats on the new job, sucks that you have to work such long hours with your bettas and what not though


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> lol.. Betta Time.. How cute... Congrats on the new job, sucks that you have to work such long hours with your bettas and what not though




Yep, VERY long hours LOL . I love it though, I really enjoy working a lot, it keeps me focused and feeling good. Kinda like how I feel when I work out on a regular basis LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well as long as you have a steady schedule for yourself and what you like to do (bettas) then its definitely possible to live a healthy life.

OP: How are the fry doing?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

YeahI can understand that.. It is good to work but sometimes can wear you so much. I am glad that you are happy though, that's always the main thing 
How are the littly fry?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well as long as you have a steady schedule for yourself and what you like to do (bettas) then its definitely possible to live a healthy life.
> 
> OP: How are the fry doing?


Excellent! I can't wait to post photo's the colors are just amazing....



Gloria said:


> YeahI can understand that.. It is good to work but sometimes can wear you so much. I am glad that you are happy though, that's always the main thing
> How are the littly fry?


Super good! LOL I am moving them to the grow out tank today :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats great! Which is the color you see most on them currently?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Thats great! Which is the color you see most on them currently?


Mostly it looks like royal blue's maybe some greens with red wash and steels with red wash. I can't find my camera for some reason :-(


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

How are the fry doing


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Mostly it looks like royal blue's maybe some greens with red wash and steels with red wash. I can't find my camera for some reason :-(


They sound adorable! Hyper little ones are they? Hope you find your camera!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New video!!!*

Here are the largest males. I had to separate them to keep them from picking on the smaller guys. When they get too aggressive I will separate them but for now, other than a little flaring they are fine. I have more males too but these guys are the biggest. 

Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dimxg-4LAaU

Here are the pictures so far...BTW this is ALL of my spawns put together, so for an update on any of the spawns check here.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look fantastic. I'm surprised with all the different colors you got. Congratulations!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> They look fantastic. I'm surprised with all the different colors you got. Congratulations!


Thanks! I appreciate it! They really are a crazy bunch of colors. lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

More pictures from today. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have turned out beautifully! It's like having your own personal rainbow.
You've got so many cute pics you could enter one in the picture contest.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> They have turned out beautifully! It's like having your own personal rainbow.
> You've got so many cute pics you could enter one in the picture contest.


Thanks! I appreciate that, I entered one so we shall see how it turns out :-D.
I really love all of them and I feel so blessed to have gotten such a great variety of colors. I love them so much I am going to have a real hard time parting with them. In fact I have purchased 4 ten gallon tanks to split in half for all of my favorite males.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't blame you for wanting to keep them. I would, too if they were mine.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't blame you for wanting to keep them. I would, too if they were mine.


Yep, I can get away with it now but after this summer I wont be able too . lol I am gonna have to aquabid some of them. Also I have been trading some of them for tanks. I traded one male for a ten gallon tank with all of the accessories. lol

I jarred up all my males last night because they got too aggressive to be together. I knew it was gonna happen really soon. So now I have to set up the divided tanks and I have never done a divided tank before.:shock:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow your fry are really beautiful! Their colors are developing very nicely!

(From the pictures and video you posted before,) I especially like the marble male in the last picture and in the video you can see him again at 1:20 on the left and continuing. He is my favorite.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow your fry are really beautiful! Their colors are developing very nicely!
> 
> (From the pictures and video you posted before,) I especially like the marble male in the last picture and in the video you can see him again at 1:20 on the left and continuing. He is my favorite.


Thanks!! I love the marbles too. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah! They are and always have been my favorite coloration. Also butterfly's are really cool too. Sometimes they have three colors on them in the same pattern.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the marbles, too. And I like the red ones with black on the edges of their fins.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I like the marbles, too. And I like the red ones with black on the edges of their fins.


I agree. It's nice because it looks like a painted border lol.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yeah! They are and always have been my favorite coloration. Also butterfly's are really cool too. Sometimes they have three colors on them in the same pattern.


I think I may have one male like that. Ill see if I can get a pic of him. He is a red and blue multi with white tips.:shock: 
I have one blue butterfly male so far. I really love him too.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I like the marbles, too. And I like the red ones with black on the edges of their fins.


Yea they are cool,I even have some female with those markings. I am gonna sell some of them as pairs on Aquabid because I have more of them than anything else. Well I have a lot of blacks too, oddly enough lol,


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> I think I may have one male like that. Ill see if I can get a pic of him. He is a red and blue multi with white tips.:shock:
> I have one blue butterfly male so far. I really love him too.


Well only of my bettas is a butterfly. Hes a butterfly HM dragon male. Beautiful fish he is.

Here is the best picture of him:

BEFORE:









AFTER:










I love them all


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well only of my bettas is a butterfly. Hes a butterfly HM dragon male. Beautiful fish he is.
> 
> Here is the best picture of him:
> 
> ...


He is very pretty! Did you spawn him? after looking around I think I may have a thai flag betta :shock:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well thanks. Ill tell him you said that haha. No i didnt brerd him yet. I have to continue to wait for my female (Korra) to heal up after her brutal attacker the back up male.

Really? I dont think I have ever seen a Thia flag betta. Can you post pictures?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well thanks. Ill tell him you said that haha. No i didnt brerd him yet. I have to continue to wait for my female (Korra) to heal up after her brutal attacker the back up male.
> 
> Really? I dont think I have ever seen a Thia flag betta. Can you post pictures?


I have tried getting a picture but the white on the edges of the fins doesn't show


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> I have tried getting a picture but the white on the edges of the fins doesn't show


What do you mean? Is it when you use flash? If so then use a florescent light (if possible) or a bright light over the tank and dont use any flash.

If that doesnt work make a video?:-?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> What do you mean? Is it when you use flash? If so then use a florescent light (if possible) or a bright light over the tank and dont use any flash.
> 
> If that doesnt work make a video?:-?


Look at the 7th picture up from the bottom of the last set of pictures. Can you see the white on the tips of the fins? That's the guy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love that HM butterfly. One day I'd like to have one like it, with the gold colored body and black and red fins.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I love that HM butterfly. One day I'd like to have one like it, with the gold colored body and black and red fins.


I think this guy is gonna color up to be a black butterfly. :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0xBLcZQlCU&feature=g-upl&context=G26f4874AUAAAAAAABAA


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Look at the 7th picture up from the bottom of the last set of pictures. Can you see the white on the tips of the fins? That's the guy.


Ah I see. Yes I can see thr white edging color bordering his fins. I would love to see a body picture unless you havent got one yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Your bettas are very nice, I hope in South Africa I can fine variety of colors. I just started with bettas about 3 weeks ago and I am now sitting with 2 batches. My first batch of fry is about 13days old and my second batch was spawned yesterday.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Ah I see. Yes I can see thr white edging color bordering his fins. I would love to see a body picture unless you havent got one yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will try again, If I cant get a picture I will just do some video.



keith1964 said:


> Your bettas are very nice, I hope in South Africa I can fine variety of colors. I just started with bettas about 3 weeks ago and I am now sitting with 2 batches. My first batch of fry is about 13days old and my second batch was spawned yesterday.


Thank you, I appreciate that. I think I just got lucky this time, my last two spawns were all the same colors. First multi's then cambodians. I have them all away though to this guy off craigslist. He started a sorority with them, in fact I think he is a member on this forum now. :-D

Congratulations on your spawns btw! Have you started a spawn log yet? If not you should, lots of people love to learn from watching others :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What an awesome spawn!!!! =D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> What an awesome spawn!!!! =D


Thank you so much! I am super excited about them. I spend way to much time starring at them lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha!! :lol: I bet.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Got some video the babies :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvFRGAQJl-w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvFRGAQJl-w


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Butterfly has got to be my favorite pattern. What luck to be able to breed and get one. (or more?)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> I will try again, If I cant get a picture I will just do some video.


That's perfect. A video is actually a lot easier than a picture because you would have to wait for the little guy to stop swimming away and behind things ect.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That's perfect. A video is actually a lot easier than a picture because you would have to wait for the little guy to stop swimming away and behind things ect.


This is the video of him. Its short so look quick ! :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GizjLTnhkmA


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> This is the video of him. Its short so look quick ! :lol:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GizjLTnhkmA


Woah! Many I love the color on him! Thats amazing.

That is the main reason I love Salamander HMPK's because of the border color. It isnt too thick and it isnt super thin where you cant see it. I love the color on him.

Can we see pictures of the parents? (Recent ones maybe?) Sorry if I am asking a lot.:lol:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Woah! Many I love the color on him! Thats amazing.
> 
> That is the main reason I love Salamander HMPK's because of the border color. It isnt too thick and it isnt super thin where you cant see it. I love the color on him.
> 
> Can we see pictures of the parents? (Recent ones maybe?) Sorry if I am asking a lot.:lol:


lol It's cool I don't have any recent pictures though sorry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's okay, I guess we will just have to wait a while. Hopefully you show the parents soon

How are they doing?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That's okay, I guess we will just have to wait a while. Hopefully you show the parents soon
> 
> How are they doing?


The spawn is doing great and so are the parents. The mother is in my sorority with her daughters and the other females. Mr. Soprano (the father) is in a divided 5 gallon hex. :-D Pics to come soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah I see. Soprano sounds like such a cute name!

How old are the fry?

Pictures


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is the updated video of the spawn / sorority
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Fs4glQYhg

Here is a shot of the mother of this spawn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chaeMzxS8Ms

And here is Mr soprano in his split hex


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is two brothers in their divided 10 gallon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w403cz0V4Ho


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow your sorority looks amazing and has so many plants I love how there are so many colors in the tank as well.

The first male has a grizzled look to the caudal and a little on his anal fin.

I especially love the second male for his beautiful marble pattern. Its very unique and I'm a little surprised that the pattern reaches his head. You have yourself amazing fish. Are they all fry?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow your sorority looks amazing and has so many plants I love how there are so many colors in the tank as well.
> 
> The first male has a grizzled look to the caudal and a little on his anal fin.
> 
> I especially love the second male for his beautiful marble pattern. Its very unique and I'm a little surprised that the pattern reaches his head. You have yourself amazing fish. Are they all fry?


Thanks I appreciate that.  All of them except 5 grown females are fry and young adults. I am actually selling the females now, so I have to photograph them now. It's time consuming lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Thanks I appreciate that.  All of them except 5 grown females are fry and young adults. I am actually selling the females now, so I have to photograph them now. It's time consuming lol.


That's great. I'm glad that you have found them homes! Taking GOOD pictures can be pretty annoying because they don't stay still Long enough for you to catch a nice "pose."

Try using a fluorescent light and no flash. That always works for me.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought a 1/2 gal "betta tank" for pics. At least that helps slow them down a little! I hope to get good pics of mine when it comes time to find homes for them.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That's great. I'm glad that you have found them homes! Taking GOOD pictures can be pretty annoying because they don't stay still Long enough for you to catch a nice "pose."
> 
> Try using a fluorescent light and no flash. That always works for me.


I am posting them on aqua bid :-D I think they are too young right now though because they got all stress striped when I moved them to a small viewing tank.:-(



tpocicat said:


> I bought a 1/2 gal "betta tank" for pics. At least that helps slow them down a little! I hope to get good pics of mine when it comes time to find homes for them.


I am using a tiny little tank so they can't move around a lot but it's plastic and I don't like the effect it has on the photos. :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> I am posting them on aqua bid :-D I think they are too young right now though because they got all stress striped when I moved them to a small viewing tank.:-(


Can you send a link to your auctions. Id like to see them.

You just might have to wait a little while for them to color up again. I find that they get stressed for everything. Though I did have one red marble spawn that (when I put my hand in the tank) they would begin to swim up to it and swim through my fingers. I was too cute. Though there were about 4 or 5 theat really just stayed away.

Anyway, you should just let them settle a bit. Or try putting a mirror in front of them to get them better comforted though.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Can you send a link to your auctions. Id like to see them.
> 
> You just might have to wait a little while for them to color up again. I find that they get stressed for everything. Though I did have one red marble spawn that (when I put my hand in the tank) they would begin to swim up to it and swim through my fingers. I was too cute. Though there were about 4 or 5 theat really just stayed away.
> 
> Anyway, you should just let them settle a bit. Or try putting a mirror in front of them to get them better comforted though.


For sure I will send a link :-D

As for the pictures, this is all I got so far :-(

Do they look acceptable?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are good shots, the oly problem would be that I wouldn't be able to tell what color they are. What color are they? I don't think it's the stress stripes on them, I think it's more of the color issue because that female (that is a female right?) has a faded black tint to her. Regardless the fish looks to have really good finnage and body shape. I see nothing wrong with the spine or any deformities. Though sadly MANY people dont care about some of those things (not on the forum...on AB). Most people who bid on AB that want pets only care about the vibrant color. I had a person ask me if I had any other ornament halfmoons planar bettas for her bamboo vase because hers died...

I saw a picture and saw that he had NO way of getting to the top to get some air. And he looked so thin. I told her that I would suggest her doing research and maybe ask someone else because my fish weren't going to her. That's real ignorant torture. I would say that if you don't know about the animal or living thing...don't get it.

It can be dangerous on more levels than 1


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Those are good shots, the oly problem would be that I wouldn't be able to tell what color they are. What color are they? I don't think it's the stress stripes on them, I think it's more of the color issue because that female (that is a female right?) has a faded black tint to her. Regardless the fish looks to have really good finnage and body shape. I see nothing wrong with the spine or any deformities. Though sadly MANY people dont care about some of those things (not on the forum...on AB). Most people who bid on AB that want pets only care about the vibrant color. I had a person ask me if I had any other ornament halfmoons planar bettas for her bamboo vase because hers died...
> 
> I saw a picture and saw that he had NO way of getting to the top to get some air. And he looked so thin. I told her that I would suggest her doing research and maybe ask someone else because my fish weren't going to her. That's real ignorant torture. I would say that if you don't know about the animal or living thing...don't get it.
> 
> It can be dangerous on more levels than 1


Oh that is her color she is flat black.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Oh that is her color she is flat black.


Oh I see now, haha maybe you should state that. Also include her age so some people can understand why she isn't too "colored in".


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh I see now, haha maybe you should state that. Also include her age so some people can understand why she isn't too "colored in".


True I should have put she was black lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Omg your betta fry are so grown up! they are so cute too! This really helps because i'm trying to breed my two bettas real soon!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Omg your betta fry are so grown up! they are so cute too! This really helps because i'm trying to breed my two bettas real soon!


Thanks! I appreciate that, if you ever need any help with your fish just PM me :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

How old are your fry now?? or should i say GROWN UP BETTAS Lol :-D
Can you post up a video? I love their cute little faces!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> How old are your fry now?? or should i say GROWN UP BETTAS Lol :-D
> Can you post up a video? I love their cute little faces!!!


They are around 4 months old now I suppose. I actually bred some of them recently.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> They are around 4 months old now I suppose. I actually bred some of them recently.


You got a spawn from a pair of your fry?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> You got a spawn from a pair of your fry?


Yep here it is
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92751


----------

